# Painted NX2000 Rims



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I'll throw in text later since i have to go, but I'll just post the pics for now.


Haha, looks like i got jacked (ok that isn't funny):








Doing the lowrider 3 wheel (this is the old rim color):








(this is the prep and painted new rims:








This is the finished product which just needs to be put back on the car. The flash picked up reflections and stuff, but its much nicer in real life. Now I just need to polish the tires:









Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Seth... GREAT JOB... those look 1000 times better. Maybe even more!! I cant wait to see pics of them on the car... this gets me so psyched to finally put mine on in 2 weeks (spring break). -James


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey! all you need to do is put a coat of 'tire shine' on there and you will be in the game....big pimpin, what the name of the color used on the rims?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Duplicolor paint.
Looks like a can of engine or touch up paint. No fancy meguiars lable on it. It tooke me a while to even figure out it was wheel paint (especially in Quebec where the can was in french but the UPC bar code had the english paint type on it).
The color choices are clearcoat, white, silver, graphite, and one more.
The stock color is Silver.
The new color that you see that I chose is Graphite.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
Here's the finished product:
















(stupid lens flare, coudln't photoshop it out, if anyone can please do, either that or a dirty lens)








(I sprayed some tire shine in the upper photos)

I noticed up close that there is some dripping inside the rim not on the spokes but on the inner lip. It sin't noticeable unless you are lookuing for it.
Also when masking I guess I didn't spray form every angle so when I removed the mask the sides of the lip, where the rim meets the tire, didn't get completely painted so there are some aluminum/silver spots. Also since its winter there are sand particles that are around the floor of the garage and the blow from the spray may have kicked some up soe there are little grains on the rim. Its almost impossible to notice visually, but if you rim your hand on the surface you can feel them.
My method was to sand the original rim with 320 grit paper to remove old paint, scuffs, and leave a smooth surface.
Then I sprayed two very light coats, that didn't even darken the wheel that much 5 minutes apart. Then I sprayed heavier coats about 10 minutes apart. Then almost 2 hours later I sprayed a light clear coat. And 15 minutes later I sprayed 3 more heavier coats of clear. I don't remember how many coats of each since i sprayed a little here and there every so often. But figure about 3-4 coats of color and 3 coats of clear.
In the end I am pleased with the finish. It was only an experiment and only cost $7 for the two cans of paint. It isn't perfect and not nearly a professional job, but it looks good.
Now I just need another can of graphite and I can do the other side.

Seth

P.S. I just picked up a G2 caliper painting kit (blue). It won't go on the calipers above. It will go on my AD22VF's which are 'in the mail'. Rotors though are here next to me. Steel lines are already bought just goodridge has to custom make them due to the rarity of Nissan buyers. But i don't have to pay any more for that, jsut the standard $118 shipped.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

where are you getting the lines from? nopi?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope,
www.lightningmotorsports.com . I've searched about a ton of places that sell brake lines, especially ones for B14's and they are che cheapest all around (for goodridge lines), let alone for our cars. Plus good customer service.

Seth


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

just a thought... u should hit the wheel well with some tire shine or undercoating. wheels look good though. nice job!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Idea. Calls for a new thread.

Seth


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Wheels looks great seth...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wash that car, remove those grey bumpers on the side, and ur in biz ness.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, 
The pics were taken right after a car wash. Just that I had too drive home from the car wash. It snows up here in Montreal...

Seth


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Looks nice Seth









At least you don't have to live in Quebec or any other cold, salt laden part of Canada for too long as it really damages the car's paint, underbody, engine, wheels, etc.

I might touch up my OE wheels the summer to cover up some of the rust but they'll be staying black. Not much matches a Teal car but I like the color of the Nismo wheels I photoshopped on my car.
One can only dream...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks,
Before you touch them up sand down the rust as best you can (unless it goes completely through the wheel. THen just get new ones).

Seth

P.S. I didn't know we had noofies on the board?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm thinking about swapping my 13's for 15's anyway but still staying with OE if the price is right. I'll check out the local autoparts scrap yards also; they usually have an indoor stockpile of wheels. Who knows, I might get lucky and find Nissan wheels.

"_I didn't know we had noofies on the board?_"

Correctly spelled "newfie" I'm not the only one here but am probably the only Newfoundlander or now known as Newfoundlander & Labradorian to have a B13 on the board.

The only hard part about living where I am is finding cheap parts for my car or a scrapped one to take them off of. With a pop. of about 550,000, and being on an island, it makes tuning cars difficult as custom parts are not readily available(some model cars) and they need to be shipped in.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
So finally all 4 are done (I had troble taking off the last rim, so I had 2 painted one weekend, 1 painted the next, and finally the last one this past weekend). Unfortunately since it is still winter time I can't really see how it tuned out since the cara is filthy and the gunmetal on the other 3 tires is now a grayish white.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Those came out pretty sweet, Duplicolor RULES!!! But you made the same mistake I did. You painted them with the balance weights on there! What sucks is I'm getting new meat in about 2-3 weeks, I know they'll have to re-balance the rims and I'll hace a silver spot where the old weight used to be.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

That looks awesome Seth! If you dont mind telling, how much did the rims set you back?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oops,
Sorry about the blank post, I accidentally hit reply, and I wanted to start a new thread.
Anyway, the rims were about $50 each and tax. Plus the driving aruond to different junk yards in New England to actually find 4 of them. I found 3 in one place and one of the three was crappy, but now its been re-finished. (duh) I found a fourth in the best condition of the rest in New Hampshire somewhere.

as for the weights. I tried getting them off, but didn't want to remove the tires. So, since I sprayed them myeslf, when I get new tires (about 6 months, I'll just recoat the area with a spray can and reclear it to blend it in nice. It'll only take about an hour. (2 seconds of spray, 20 minutes of wating for the next coat.

Seth


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice job. although i would have covered up the whole sidewall of the tires.i painted my rims with the same color too. i sanded mine first with 220, then 320, then 1000. cleaned the shit out of it then let it dry. primed it with etching primer then coated it with urethane primer. let it sit for a few days inside my house(where it's warm). cleaned again then applied the duplicolor graphite paint. did a few coats of this. applied a few coats of dupli clear coat . came out real nice. when my car is painted i will show mine.


Ben


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

what kind of paint you use to paint rims


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

This kind:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28530

Seth


----------



## Nxtasy (Aug 9, 2003)

Those looks a 1,000 times better than the ultra ghetto job I did on mine, I didnt even sand em just cleaned em and sprayed then with spray paint...oh well, I'll redo them later...

Josh

you can take a look at them at http://teampci.onlineshowoff.com


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^shhh, don't tell people that  you getto mofo


----------



## Nxtasy (Aug 9, 2003)

Being ghetto rules....hahaha you know what they say "Real ghetto but real fast!"


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

A better way would be take the rims and tires apart, go get the wheels sandblasted, then take them to a bodyshop to get the professionally painted. Lasts alot longer and you get a much better shine.n IMO


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

True, 
But that means your car won't have rims for a while. Also its difficult to remove the tires from the rim, and re-seat them properly. And all that prep for the rims cost as much as the rims do.
Or you can do it this way, which is semi-ghetto, (ghetto with class?) and only pay $15 and you just have to remove the rims from the car. You don't HAVE to but do you really want to paint your brakes?

Seth


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

yeah, that's right, some of us are cheap.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I agree with you. But for the best finnish the bodyshop is the way to go unless you just buy the materials yourself and paint them in your Garage. I work for a body shop which comes in really nice for this type of stuff. I guess the best absolute way is hookups. You wouldnt have wheels on your car for 2 days max.


----------



## MJR200sx (Jan 4, 2004)

looks dope yoooooo


----------

